# Headed to Mille Lacs



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm heading to Mille Lacs on Friday for 2.5 days of fishing with the boys. The reports I've read make the lake look pretty bleak.

If anyone has any info to share, I'd GREATLY appreciate it. We're planning on pulling plugs deep.

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post anything on the board.

Thanks!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I hear the bite is good for the bigger fish. Bleak if you are looking for eaters. Lots of mortality with warm temps/water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya I've been hearing the same. The freezer is full of fish already so I'm just looking for pigs....no need for eaters. :thumb:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

trollling cranks with leadcore off the deep mud is still producing.

Slips on the rocks at night. Deep off the mud at night too.


----------



## waterfowl101 (Jun 16, 2010)

fish off the mudflats in 32 to 35 feet deep. Use leadcore with a #5 perch colored crank. Remember to reel the fish up slow. You will catch alot of 20 to 28inch fish.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What's the water clarity? Just wondering if I should be rigging a mono or fireline leader for my leadcore.

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

crystal clear. It will amaze you. All a function of the zebra mussels.


----------



## waterfowl101 (Jun 16, 2010)

i would use mono we caught em on both. Make sure your leader is 9-10 feet long


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

waterfowl101 said:


> i would use mono we caught em on both. Make sure your leader is 9-10 feet long


10-4 - 10 foot leaders on the snap weight rods....15 foot on the leadcore.

We'll be on the lake this time tomorrow...I'll post up pics if we score some pigs.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Did well on the lake - caught 5 over 24" and a decent amount smaller. We also lost a 50-55 in musky at the boat on Sunday...crazy.

My big fish of the weekend - 28 incher.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice! To bad you couldn't have netted that muskie. Did it hit a lure or a walleye?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The musky hit a #5 white perch shad rap on leadcore/planer board in 34 fow. We knew we had a tank when it hit the board. We do have it on video and I'll try to get the original and clean it up a bit. :thumb:


----------

